# Just saying hello



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

Just stopping to say hello. I have a kitty - that is becoming a very expensive kitty - when we found her, she was so sick and about to die. I didn't want a kitty, but my son (who is 9) begged to take her in - he's never had a kitty and has been wanting one. He scooped her up and didn't want to let her go. So, I felt sorry for her and brought her home. She had 103.5 fever. The vet gave me a deal on having her seen since she was a stray kitten. So, the initial visit was free, but then I ended up paying $300 in vet bills for antibiotics (for a month!) She was so sick and then also had giardia and roundworms. Now, I'm looking at $515 to $700 to have her microchipped, FeLV, Fip, FIV, tested, spayed....and I was going to pay (included in that) another $300 for another procedure......until I came here and started reading more about it. Her appt is Feb 26, and they are going to keep her for 2 days after the procedure.

What an expensive decision bringing her home has become! I've heard I can get this done cheaper, but then I heard that the ASPCA is a "chop shop" and that they do it in a few minutes and send them home - but if I have the vet do it and keep an eye on her - it's better for her. So, we are opting for the more expensive route - - We've become too attached to this kitty through caring for her and getting her through being sick

Anyway - I'm real busy so probably won't be posting often - but I'm glad I found this place - you guys have a lot of good information here. 

Thanks

editing - hmmmm tried to put a pic of the kitty in the signature but it isn't coming out - so I'll try it here:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Your kitty is adorable and your son sounds quite persistent :lol: That cat really needed you, so kudos for giving the little gal all the TLC and medical care  

I have two kids and a cat for each, so I understand how attached they get to their pets. But I will say that my cats have been just wonderful for the kids, helping them learn to care responsibly for a living creature and having a special friend to love and talk to. It sounds like your son will have a special relationship with his new friend, too  

I'll move your post to Say Meow so we can give you a proper Cat Forum welcome :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sure is a cute kitty! I'm sure the kitty appreciates everything you are doing for her and will repay with lots of kitty love. It's definitely a learning experience and I'm sure your son will really enjoy it. Welcome aboard :wink:


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome , when you can it will be nice to have you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....very cute kitty!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweet kitty  . You have a space where the image tag is, so you need to delete that :wink: , that's why its not working, but the image has to be 120 x 500 pixels though (I think that is the right size).


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What a CUTIE!!! :love2 Hugs and purrs, so glad you found each other!


----------

